
Join our social network - gonzo6282
http://yoinme.com/referral-code/b29373d31b#.T-YW8j8satx.hackernews
======
polarrat
For heaven's sake, atleast put an intro to your site in your homepage.

There are zillions of social networking sites on the net. Last thing a person
would want to do is, join another social networking site.

Yes, you might have put in some amount of work in this. But that is not enough
reason for me to trust my data with you. You are asking too much info without
giving me anything special in return. My personal details are precious to me.
I am not here to give them to you for free so you can monetise it using ads.
What do you offer in return?

Think!!!

